# 3ware SAS 9750-4i supported ?



## rmir (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello. 
Whether prompt, please, controler SAS RAID 3ware SAS 9750-4i FreeBSD 7.3 in particular is supported?


----------



## rmir (Aug 18, 2010)

Whether wanted to ask will see a kernel created in controller BIOS an array more precisely ?


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Aug 18, 2010)

rmir said:
			
		

> Whether prompt, please, controler SAS RAID 3ware SAS 9750-4i FreeBSD 7.3 in particular is supported?


The 9750's use the tws driver, which isn't in the FreeBSD source tree yet. But you can download it from the 3Ware/LSI Logic web site.

The normal 3Ware management tools in the FreeBSD ports collection (3dm2 and tw_cli) should work just fine, though some features new to the 9750 may not be supported in the versions currently in the ports tree. Again, the 3Ware/LSI Logic web site has newer versions of those tools as well.


----------



## rmir (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks, clearly. I already start to think of Adaptec 2405, at us judging by messages at forums very good user support from representation in Russia that should please and like people not strongly would complain of problems.


----------



## User23 (Sep 2, 2010)

ftp://tsupport:tsupport@ftp0.lsil.com/private/3Ware/doc/10.2_Release_Notes_Web.pdf



> Release Highlights
> This release includes the following:
> â€¢	SATA+SAS 6Gb/s controllers
> o 9750-4i
> ...


----------

